# Aftermarket Headlight assembly



## bpl0807 (Feb 5, 2018)

Was just doing a google search of stuff for the Gen2s and came across something I didn't expect, aftermarket headlights. They're listed on ebay and don't have any additional information about them so obviously it's not exactly reputable enough to buy them yet but what do you guys think?

https://www.ebay.com/p/2pcs-LED-Hea...2017-2018/21023776418?iid=153180167034&chn=ps


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

They look nice, but never heard of them.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

hmm interesting but three headlights? lol wtf


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

Anyone else taken a shot at these? They look nice, but hate to buy something without any reviews.


----------

